# TiVo Premiere 4 TCD750500 DVR - 2 TB - LIFETIME SERVICE - EXCELLENT!



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221402355580?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

You are bidding on a TiVo Premier 4 in Excellent condition. I bought brand new direct from TiVo on August 18th 2012 with Lifetime service (Original packing slip included). I immediately upgraded the hard drive with a 2 TB WD20EURS WD AV-GP (316 HD Hrs. and same drive that comes in a Premier XL4). I'm including the original 500 GB (75 HD Hrs) hard drive for use as a spare or back-up.

This 4 Tuner TiVo has light use in my spare bedroom and stored unplugged in the winter months when I'm in Arizona on work assignment (So it only has 12 months of actual use). It has been in a climate controlled smoke free environment with only myself ever using it. The remote has never been used ( I used a universal remote so original still in package).

I will call TiVo to transfer the lifetime.

Here is a link for exactly how that works:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/28

Up to 316 HD Hours or 2762 SD Hours.

Reason for selling: I have a 6-Tuner Roamio in my living room and a Mini for the spare bedroom, so I do not have a need need two TiVo's.

Please lower 48 states and PayPal only.

I'm sure you will be happy, it works flawless!

I will ship Double Boxed UPS Free! to You with tracking number.

Thanks for looking! and I'll be happy to answer any questions.


----------

